# loganberry



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "loganberry" in Romanian?

It is a noun, meaning a specific fruit.

Here is wiki definition:



> The loganberry is a hybrid produced from crossing a blackberry and a raspberry.



Here is a link from wikipedia.

I will not provide any context, it is a technical term.

Anyway I tried ten dictionaries and I am really curious about how to find out its translaction.

no suggestion

Thank you.


----------



## OldAvatar

A Loganberry??
Is that a Dacia tuning or something?


----------



## robbie_SWE

The onl y thing I could find was *hibrid de zmeură şi mure*. 

The word *rug* also exists but that's a synonym for *mură*. 

 robbie


----------



## Trisia

robbie_SWE said:


> The onl y thing I could find was *hibrid de zmeură şi mure*.
> 
> The word *rug* also exists but that's a synonym for *mură*.
> 
> robbie



I doubt we have a specific word. I've never seen this hybrid, and Robbie's first suggestion is what I'd use.


----------



## beenni

Fructul a fost creat pe care artificială în 1880 de către un horticultor pe nume James Harvey Logan şi este o încrucişare între zmeură şi mură. Dat fiind faptul că fructul nu este cunoscut pe piaţa românească, nici numele oficial nu i-a fost creat. Din câte am văzut pe adresele româneşti de pe Internet, se foloseşte termenul “loganberry” şi se explică mai apoi între paranteze că este vorba despre o încrucişare între zmeură şi mură. Chiar şi numele latinesc este _Rubus Loganobaccus _care lasă bine să se vadă numele creatorului (_Rubus _se referă la genul botanic din care face parte murul şi zmeura). Aşa că, în lipsa unul ou al lui Columb anterior, am putea să ne jucăm de-a Academia Română şi să propunem următoarele variante: _zmeură logan, mure logan, _etc.


----------

